# Review: "The Shank" by Paycheck Baits



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2018)

That's the gadget. I bought mine back in May of this year, just getting around to putting up a review on it now. I bought it from the following website:

https://www.outdoorproshop.com/Paycheck-Baits-The-Shank-p/paycheck-shank.htm

It's mounted up on my Minn Kota Terrova 55lb 12v trolling motor. I was a bit skeptical at first, but the youtube underwater footage was compelling and in practice this thing is an absolute salad maker. The videos must be accurate to what it does under the water because I've had no issues moving through heavy vegetation since adding this. The install is intuitive, for anyone needing a visual the company has youtube videos demonstrating the placement of the blade relative to the prop. 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=-nBWlrWsuPQ

For anyone chasing fish in the weeds this is an absolute must-have. The only thing it doesn't help with are the annoying surface mats that build up on the leading edge of the TM shaft above the motor. Anything within reach of the propeller blades gets drawn into the blade and shredded.


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2018)

This would be a life saver. I am honestly thinking about buying a weed chopper myself. I am done with this. :LOL2: 

Looking forward to a real, trusted, review! :beer:

Thanks onthewater102!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not a real trusted review source


----------



## LDog (Jul 27, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I'm not a real trusted review source





onthewater102 said:


> For anyone chasing fish in the weeds this is an absolute must-have. The only thing it doesn't help with are the annoying surface mats that build up on the leading edge of the TM shaft above the motor. Anything within reach of the propeller blades gets drawn into the blade and shredded.



Since you gave a great review for this thing, I'm guessing he meant for the weed chopper :LOL2: 
https://www.amazon.com/Weed-Chopper-Trolling-MinnKota-Instantly/dp/B01JDAO5FI


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2018)

I didn't realize it was a separate product, now I understand...

That thing is pretty cool - by the time I'm done my trolling motor will look like Freddy Krueger MORE BLADES!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I'm not a real trusted review source



No what I mean is I will trust what a member on Tinboats says especially if they paid for it. 

If I buy a weed chopper, you know I will do the same.


----------



## Skunked again (Mar 2, 2019)

How is "The Shank" holding up? Performance?


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 2, 2019)

Worked great right up until the water froze up :evil: I'm sure it will still work great when everything thaws.


----------



## Skunked again (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you! The good news is, it shouldn't be too much longer till you have open water.


----------

